
PopSQL – Collaborative SQL editor for your team - craigkerstiens
https://popsql.io/?ref=producthunt
======
theprotocol
Took me a while to realize it's pronounced "popsicle". This looks pretty nice.
I wonder if the collaboration peer to peer or if it's server/cloud based in
some way.

